

The Smartest Unknown Indian Entrepreneur - muriithi
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/02/22/mitra-zoho-india-tech-inter-cx_sm_0222mitra.html?feed=rss_technology

======
mtts
Web 2.0 blah aside, if this guy is really hiring high school graduates from
poor backgrounds instead of elite (by Indian standards) college graduates,
that in itself is worthy of praise.

------
inovica
Competition is good for consumers and I think its about time that Silicon
Valley had a run for it's money. I'm pleased also that he turned down the
offer (though of course we don't know what the offer was!) as he is obviously
wanting to build his business. Too many people build to sell these days
instead of building to last

~~~
xirium
> Too many people build to sell these days instead of building to last

Establishing ongoing relationships is a core Indian value which can grate with
more transient methods of doing business.

------
nextmoveone
Zoho is well-positioned, with a great strategy, but I believe their flaw is
they build products that are good, not _great_.

------
caveman82
basecamp you are now on the hotseat...

------
alaskamiller
[http://www.uncov.com/2007/12/13/zoho-show-is-why-you-
need-a-...](http://www.uncov.com/2007/12/13/zoho-show-is-why-you-need-a-dual-
core-cpu)

[http://www.uncov.com/2007/10/17/zoho-db-software-as-a-
disser...](http://www.uncov.com/2007/10/17/zoho-db-software-as-a-disservice)

[http://www.uncov.com/2007/10/16/zoho-s-ajax-spreadsheet-
is-a...](http://www.uncov.com/2007/10/16/zoho-s-ajax-spreadsheet-is-a-cruel-
joke)

~~~
ashu
Uncov as a reference. Boy, what has the world come to! Regardless, the
arguments Uncov has against Zoho's spreadsheets are equally applicable for
Google's spreadsheets too!

